
AWS Aurora with PostgreSQL compatibility: Preview now open to all - d-jones
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/04/announcing-open-preview-of-amazon-aurora-with-postgresql-compatibility/
======
d-jones
Aurora with PostgreSQL support looks really promising. Has anyone had any
experience with it from the limited preview? Would love to hear how it went.

------
QuinnyPig
Their Summit keynote positioned this as an Oracle killer.

I'm on board if they've worked the data losing kinks out of their migration
service.

